# Help find sick yobs who hanged two lurcher puppies from canal bridge



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

We apologise for distressing you and your family with this sickening picture. We are publishing it in the hope the beasts who did this are caught and severely punished

HANGED by the neck in a barbaric, sadistic killing, two dogs dangle either side of a canal bridge.

This appalling image of cruelty in a picturesque village has sickened even case-hardened RSPCA workers.

The pups  a male and female lurcher aged around 12-18months  were both wearing leather collars, but had no identity tags or micro-chips.

The grim scene was discovered by horrified driver Mavis Taylor, 78, who found the road blocked by a 20ft rope slung around the dogs necks at either end.
She said: It was terrible. I got out and looked over one side of the bridge and saw one dog, then I looked over the other side and saw the second.
I couldnt believe my eyes. I just got back in my car and phoned the police. How could anyone do that?
I was disgusted. They were only young dogs, and beautiful too. Its a terrible crime. Im still shaking.

She added: Ive lived here for 20 years. Its a lovely, quiet area. This just isnt the sort of thing you expect.
I hope they catch who did it. They deserve everything thats coming to them. The RSPCA has launched a major investigation into the macabre executions at Congerstone, Leics.

And they released this graphic picture in a bid to trap whoever is responsible.

Local inspector Sheona Morley described it as the worst case of cruelty she had encountered in almost 14 years working for the charity.

Ms Morley told how she had to cut the dogs down with the help of two police officers. She said: It made me absolutely sick to my stomach to see two such beautiful, stunning animals hanging there like that.
It appears to have been a callous, premeditated act and it is highly likely that more than one person could have been involved.
It would have taken quite an effort and a fair bit of planning to carry out something as evil as this.
She added: There is absolutely no excuse to treat any animal in such a way. Its just beyond words. The dogs seemed well-looked after at some point. It is a mystery where they have come from, or who has done this.
It could be that the animals were stolen  we just dont know at the moment. We would urge anyone who is missing two lurchers to contact us.
Its just a mindless act of cruelty. Its extremely distressing.
Police have launched an appeal for information. They believe whoever was responsible may be deeply disturbed and could pose a serious threat.
A spokesman for Leicester police said: Wed ask anyone who has any information to contact ourselves or the RSPCA, which is leading the investigation.

Read more: Help find sick yobs who hanged two lurcher puppies from canal bridge - mirror.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I cannot bring myself to read this! but what I did glance is horrific!
Hope they catch and severely punish the scumbags! But then no punishment can be seen a repayment for such evil acts of cruelty in my mind!

A very upset
DT


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw the picture.  
Poor dogs, how evil do you have to be to do something like this.   
I think the punishment should fit the crime and if whoever did this is found then I would like to see a picture of them hanging from the same bridge. 
A fine and a bit of community service is nothing - they need to die.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Unfortunately these sick people are probably bragging about it - they know they won't get punished. 

A slap on the wrist and that is about it.

So tragic.

Very very upsetting that people can do this kind of thing.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is shocking beyond belief. No words. What beautiful dogs as well 

At least they are at peace and away from the monster that did this.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

:scaredoor babies how sick do you have to be to do this to innocent pets,hope they get the same done to them


----------



## greyhounder (Jul 30, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> We apologise for distressing you and your family with this sickening picture. We are publishing it in the hope the beasts who did this are caught and severely punished
> 
> HANGED by the neck in a barbaric, sadistic killing, two dogs dangle either side of a canal bridge.
> 
> ...


:scared:

This is sick. Them poor poor Dogs.
Tell us WHEN they catch the Slimeballs who did it.
R.I.P


----------



## haddy (Jan 4, 2011)

That is beyond sick!
how anyone could do that to an animal, especially a lurcher...they are the kindest animals. 
I hope whoever did it, cant live with themselfs now and has the fact that they did that on there mind for the rest of there lives.


----------

